# Need 'Assembled' 2410 dimensions



## James_F (Oct 13, 2021)

Hi Folks: I am anxiously awaiting delivery of my Troy Bilt 2420 snowblower which is taking its sweet time getting here from Ohio. In the meantime, to keep myself amused, I am rearranging some things in the garage to make a place for the blower to be stored in a convenient but out of the way place. What I need to know is what is the full assembled length of the Troy Bilt snow blower once everything is attached and in its "operating" state. Since the 2420 is a new model, most likely very few of you have one. However, I assume the ubiquitous model 2410 is the same size (Troy Bilt told me over the phone that the 2420 is about the same as the 2410 with a few internal improvements, so they say). So, can you 2410 owners give me the assembled dimensions? Thanks, Jim


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

I don't own one but per Home Depot, it is 49x33x25. You may want to allow a few inches around the 49x25 dimensions for getting in and out. A few more inches if parked next to a car. They invariably trade paint from time to time if they get cozy. Most of time, it's the car's fault. Doors and kids always seem to provoke the pacified snowblower.

Enjoy the new toy.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

aa335 said:


> per Home Depot, it is 49x33x25


Most Home Depot "dimensions" are the boxed dimensions. That said, those numbers compare favorably to the seemingly more detailed dimensions from another site...
For comparison, a Honda HSS724AAW is (L x W x H) 58.5" x 26.4" x 43.5", so the 49" & 33" seem suspect.


Physical SpecsWeight195lbs.Width (inches)26.75Height (inches)32.5Depth (inches)48.25Width (mm)679.5Height (mm)825.5Depth (mm)1225.6


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

@tabora The 49" length might seem a bit short, but the 33" height might not matter for parking space.

Interestingly, neither Troybilt website nor the User's Manual has in box or assembled dimension.

@James_F. I would suggest starting at Honda's dimension of 58.5" since most 24" two stage are relatively similar in overall dimensions.


----------



## James_F (Oct 13, 2021)

Thanks tabora and aa335 for your responses. Hopefully a TB2410 owner will chime in With the assembled overall length. Height and width not an issue. >> Jim


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

James_F said:


> Thanks tabora and aa335 for your responses. Hopefully a TB2410 owner will chime in With the assembled overall length. Height and width not an issue. >> Jim


You're welcome. The Honda dimensions are pretty close enough for grenades, but if you're building a cabinet, I'd go to the store and measure it.


----------



## phendric (Oct 5, 2021)

James_F said:


> So, can you 2410 owners give me the assembled dimensions?


I measured mine a few minutes ago. Roughly speaking:

Length: 56"
Width: 25" (_including about 1" for the chute control that juts off the left-hand side_)
Height: 43"

The length is the most inaccurate of the measurements because the front-most part (the bucket) touches the ground but the rearmost part (the handles) are about 40" off the ground.


----------



## James_F (Oct 13, 2021)

Thanks again everyone for your responses. I now have the info I need. Jim


----------

